# AYSO United Central Tryouts



## AYSOUnitedCentralEmpire (Dec 7, 2016)

*Tryout Dates *

*Jan 7 and 8 at Ayala Park*

*Jan 14 and 15 Community Park*

*Date/Time* *Jan. 7* *Jan. 8* *Jan. 14* *Jan. 15
9-10:30am* Boys U10-11 Girls U10-11 Boys U12-16 Girls U12-16
*11-12:30pm* Girls U10-11 Boys U10-11 Girls U12-16 Boys U12-16
*1-2:30pm* Boys U12-16 Girls U12-16 Boys U10-11 Girls U10-11
*3-4:30pm* Girls U12-16 Boys U12-16 Girls U10-11 Boys U10-11
Tryout Location

*Ayala Park January 7 and 8*

14225 Central Ave, Chino, CA 91710

*Chino Hills Community Park January 14 and 15*

Peyton Dr, Chino Hills, CA 91709

To register 
http://aysounited.org/united-central/


----------



## timbuck (Dec 7, 2016)

What league will ayso united teams play in?


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 8, 2016)

timbuck said:


> What league will ayso united teams play in?


 AYSO


----------



## GunninGopher (Dec 8, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> AYSO


As I understand it, the whole AYSO United program intends for teams to play in competitive (non-rec/AYSO) leagues. Just like the current competitive AYSO clubs, such as Matrix or Pacific Soccer Club, they will surely play in their local competitive leagues like Coast or Presidio. Many Matrix teams play in SDDA, too.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Dec 8, 2016)

AYSOUnitedCentralEmpire said:


> *Tryout Dates *
> 
> *Jan 7 and 8 at Ayala Park*
> 
> ...


Have the coaches been determined yet?


----------



## AYSOUnitedCentralEmpire (Dec 12, 2016)

The announcement on Coaches will be made after the incoming coaches have finished their current Club commitments.  

Fortunately  Southern California offers two high quality leagues in SCDSL and CSL the National office will make an official announcement on which League AYSO United will enter in the near future.


----------

